

Why Every World Map You're Looking At Is Wrong - zvanness
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2596783/Why-world-map-youre-looking-WRONG-Africa-China-Mexico-distorted-despite-access-accurate-satellite-data.html

======
claudius
Obligatory xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/977/](https://xkcd.com/977/)

And ‘wrong’ is certainly too hard a word, or at least there is no projection
method that is less wrong than, say, Mercator (or Robinson, for that matter).
But, hey, you can only expect so much from the Daily Mail…

